# Lemur layout in Pro Tools



## Kevin Smithers (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello,

Was just wondering if anyone has successfully managed to create a Lemur project to control audio faders inside of Pro Tools. I currently have a layout for Cubase that I use everyday, but since Pro Tools does't have Generic Remotes like Cubase (that I know of at least) I'm not entirely sure how I can go about doing this.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!

OS 10.10.5
Pro Tools 11
Android Tablet 5.1.1
Lemur 5.2.2


----------



## dgburns (Mar 26, 2016)

Kevin Smithers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone has successfully managed to create a Lemur project to control audio faders inside of Pro Tools. I currently have a layout for Cubase that I use everyday, but since Pro Tools does't have Generic Remotes like Cubase (that I know of at least) I'm not entirely sure how I can go about doing this.
> Any suggestions?
> ...



There is first off the most excellent avid sponsored ipad euphonix app,which is aux gratis ,but requires the latest PT version I suspect.
And if that won't work,you can hop over to the Liine lemur forum and look for a mackie hui type emulation.There are some for apps like sonar,but the only difference is that you'd need to replace the sys ex string that tell the lemur template to recognize and fire up and "see" the app.The PT sysex string will have different values,which in theory could be viewed using a bonafide hui/mackie control and looking in midi monitor(app) to grab the relevant manufacturer values for Avid PT.With that you have your lemur pt faders.
Apologies-I am too busy to haul out the old mackie control from retirement(somewhere in the back storage space down the dark hall of doom where our old and forgotten once loved hardware things go to retire).
This is all do-able however,so stick with it.

-edit-
and if that all fails,there is always the v-control free ipad app that works great.


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks dgburns! I'll look into this. 
I wasn't aware of v-control. I looked into it and I think only v-control Pro 2 is compatible with Android, but might be worth the $50.


----------

